# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Πότε και πώς να  πιάσω....το καναρίνι

## jack

Το ερώτημα τού τίτλου μας απασχολεί εδώ και μέρες.

-Εσύ θα το πιάσεις και θα του κόψεις τα νύχια...
-Σιγά μην το πιάσω εγώ. Θα πάθει μεγάλη λαχτάρα
θα φτερουγίζει σα τρελλό, θα πάθει σοκ και δε θα
ξανακελαηδήσει.

Περνάν οι μέρες και κανείς δε ''τολμά'' να πιάσει το Μάνο.
Ακούγεται αστείο υποθέτω, αλλά το ότι θα τρομάξει το πουλί
είναι ο ανασταλτικός παράγοντας.

Υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο ή βάζω το χέρι και το τσακώνω;

----------


## jk21

υποθετω το εχεις σε οχι πολυ μεγαλο κλουβι .βγαζεις εντελως τις πατηθρες με αργες κινησεις να μην τρομαξει .βοηθα στο να το πιασεις γρηγορα μετα .ζεσταινεις νερο στους 40 βαθμους (οχι παραπανω ) και το βαζεις σε ψεκαστηρι .μπορεις και λιγοτερο ζεστο αρκει να μην ειναι σε ρευματα αερα .ψεκαζεις το πουλι μερικες φορες με αποτελεσμα να μην ειναι και τοσο ελαφρια τα φτερα του .κανεις γρηγορη κινηση και το πιανεις ,σιγουρα πολυ πιο ευκολα απο οτι νομιζεις .ισως οχι πανευκολα ,αλλα ευκολα .το κρατας με το κεφαλι του αναμεσα στο δεικτη σου και το κεντρικο δαχτυλο και το στηθος του πουλιου ελευθερο να κοιτα προς εσενα .ολα αυτα με το χερι που δεν ειναι το << καλο >> σου .με το αλλο πιανεις το ψαλιδι (ή σε βοηθα καποιος ) και κανετε το ... πεντικιουρ

----------


## mai_tai

θελει αποφασιστικοτητα οταν βαλεις το χερι σου μεσα στο κλουβι-το πιανεις με τον σωστο τροπο(ελπιζω να ξερεις..)αφου το ακινητοποιησεις προσοχη μην του κοψεις κανενα αιμοφορο αγγειο(διακρινεται σαν μια κοκκινη φλεβα ..)

τα λεει ο δημητρης πιο αναλυτικα!τα λεει ολα δηλαδη :Party0024:

----------


## jack

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση!
Πράγματι πολύ κατατοπιστικός μέσα σε λίγες γραμμές!

Για τα υπόλοιπα περί του τρόπου κοψίματος έχω 
ήδη ενημερωθεί από το φόρουμ μας.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Αν δεν μπορείς με τον τρόπο του Δημήτρη, τότε θα περιμένεις να βραδιάσει εντελώς να μην βλέπει η σε σκοτεινό δωμάτιο, και με ένα φακό θα το κτυπήσεις με το φως στο πρόσωπο, και έτσι δεν θα βλέπει το χέρι σου που το αρπάζει..

----------


## jack

Νικόλα σκεφτόμουν κάτι παραπλήσιο χωρίς φακό όμως.

Το βράδυ λιγο πριν τον ύπνο που είναι
φουσκωμένος μαχμουρλής και αραχτός.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

[QUOTE=jack;496596]Νικόλα σκεφτόμουν κάτι παραπλήσιο χωρίς φακό όμως.

Το βράδυ λιγο πριν τον ύπνο που είναι
φουσκωμένος μαχμουρλής και αραχτός.[/QUOTE

Εγώ παλιά, πολύ παλιά που είχα κλούβα και κάποιος ήθελε κάποιο πουλί που είδε την ημέρα, τού το έδινα την επομένη με αυτόν τον τρόπο.. Επειδή κοιμούνται εκείνη την ώρα, ανοίγουν τα μάτια τους και τότε τυφλώνονται με τον φακό.. Ήδη το χέρι σου το έχεις κοντά του...

----------


## lagreco69

Οπως τα ειπε ο Δημητρης! δες και μια εικονα για το πως θα τα κοψεις, προσοχη μονο στην κοκκινη φλεβιτσα του.

----------


## jack

Ευχαριστώ, έχω δει τη φωτο και γνωρίζω για το λοξό κόψιμο.
Κάτσε πρώτα να τον πιάσουμε  ::

----------


## ninos

Μην ειναι τελειως σκοταδι, διοτι το πουλακι θα τρομαξει πολυ, με οτι κ εαν εχει αυτο επακολουθο !! Σιγουρα, ειναι απαγορευτικο την στιγμη που κοιμαται ή εχει κουρνιασει. 
Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι το πουλακι πρεπει να αντιληφθει την παρουσια σου πιο πριν. Απλα, χαμηλωνεις λιγο το φως, ωστε να βλεπει μεν εσενα, αλλα να μην μπορει να πεταξει με ανεση. Θα σε αποφευγει, οπως ειναι φυσικο, αλλα δεν θα φευγει απο την πατηθρα, λογο του οτι δεν θα βλεπει την απεναντι.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εδώ είναι το σωστό κράτημα από τον Ανδρέα για κόψιμο νυχιών !! 

*

*Προσοχή στο πιάσιμο του πουλιού, μη σφίγγετε, να αναπνέει ελεύθερα !*

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞ ασχετα αν το πουλακι δεν επαθε τιποτα (δεν εχουν ολα τις ιδιες αντοχες ) το συγκεκριμενο κρατημα  ,εμφανως δεν αφηνει χωρο στο θωρακα να αναπνεει ελευθερα .το λες και εσυ ... αν δεν σφιγγεται το πουλι σε αυτη τη θεση και με τα ποδια να ειναι πανω και να μην κρατιουνται απο τα κατω δακτυλα του ανθρωπινου χεριου που ισως το συγκρατουσαν ,σε ενα μη εμπειρο χερι (αν οχι σε εμπειρο ) σημαινει  (ειδικα την στιγμη που παει να κοψει νυχι και το πουλακι αντιδρασει ) αυτοματη επιπλεον χαλαρωση και ... παροχη ευκαιριας στο πουλακι να κανει ελευθερη πτηση ...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα ,εμένα η άποψή μου είναι να το πιάνουμε κάθε φορά που θέλουμε , βγάζοντας την πατήθρα που είναι στην αντίθετη θέση από το χέρι που χρησιμοποιούμε και λογικά εκεί θα κατευθυνθεί  από την κίνησή του χεριού μας. Τώρα σίγουρα το κυριότερο είναι να το κάνουμε με ήρεμη κίνηση αλλά αποφασιστικά ,όχι βάλε βγάλε το χέρι ,να το πιάσω να μην το πιάσω ,να ηρεμήσει λίγο το καημένο κλπ. Για να ηρεμήσει αφού το πιάσουμε , το κρατάμε στο χέρι μας χωρίς να το σφίγγουμε κάνοντας ένα κλουβί νοητά γύρω του . Καλά θα πει κάποιος εάν είσαι έμπειρος ,εάν όχι ;;; Εάν δεν είσαι , να κάνεις εκείνο που αρχίζουμε να ξεχνάμε οι έμπειροι   (τρομάρα μας) δηλαδή να του μιλάμε , να του πειράζουμε την μπίκα και να του χαηδέυουμε λίγο το κεφαλάκι με αγάπη . Δεν είναι χαζά τα ζωάκια ,καταλαβαίνουν εάν εμείς γίναμε χοντρόπετσοι ή εάν τα αγαπάμε . Τέλος δεν χρειάζεται να τα πιάνουμε συνέχεια ... έτσι για πλάκα ,,,,,.

----------


## jack

Η ''επιχείρηση'' εστέφθει με απόλυτη επιτυχία!
Ακολουθήσαμε τον τρόπο τού Δημήτρη κι όλα πήγαν καλά.



> Τέλος δεν χρειάζεται να τα πιάνουμε συνέχεια ... έτσι για πλάκα ,,,,,.


Σκεπτόμενος κι αυτό, του αλλάξαμε και κλουβί (μεγαλύτερο). Μ' ένα σμπάρο
δυο τρυγώνια.

----------


## lagreco69

Φωτογραφια!!! δεν εχει?  ::

----------


## jack

Εχει-έχει...




*Με ασορτί πατήθρες*  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Αρχοντας!!! να τον χαιρεσαι!!! εαν του βαλεις και ξυλινες πατηθρες Γιαννη, οπως του εχω και εγω, 
θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερες!! για τα ποδαρακια του.

----------


## jack

Δημήτρη, του είχα ξύλινες από κορομηλιά (φυσικό κλαδάκι)
αλλά ακούγοντας για ακάρεα και ψείρες, τις έβγαλα.

----------


## ninos

ααααα τι ωραία βίλα είναι αυτή που έχει ;  :Happy:  

Γιάννη, αυτές οι συγκεκριμένες πατήθρες δεν είναι καθόλου καλές για τα ποδαράκια του πουλιού. Υπάρχουν σαν αυτές του Δημήτρη και σε πλαστικές, αλλά και εγώ προτείνω ξύλινες. Εαν τις περνάς μια φορά την εβδομάδα με ξύδι, δεν έχεις να φοβηθείς τίποτα. Εγώ περίπου 1 χρόνο αυτές έχω και ποτέ δεν αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτες ειναι απο φυσικο ακατεργαστο ξυλο!! δεν πιανουν τιποτα, προληπτικα! μια φορα την εβδομαδα τις περναω με ξυδι, οπως ειπε ο Στελιος. οι ραβδωσεις που εχουν βοηθουν και στο να κανουν μασαζ στα ποδαρακια του!! δοκιμασε τες εαν θελεις.

----------


## jack

Ωπ! μια χαρά, καλά μόλις δει η γυναίκα μου τις νέες πατήθρες θα 'χουμε
σχόλια του τύπου: ''ο Μάνος περνάει καλύτερα από μας'' 
Τη βλέπω τη δουλειά, θα 'χουμε γκρίνιες.  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

μην στεναχωριέσαι. αυτό το περνούμε όλοι  :Happy:

----------


## vag21

> ΑΛΕΞ ασχετα αν το πουλακι δεν επαθε τιποτα (δεν εχουν ολα τις ιδιες αντοχες ) το συγκεκριμενο κρατημα  ,εμφανως δεν αφηνει χωρο στο θωρακα να αναπνεει ελευθερα .το λες και εσυ ... αν δεν σφιγγεται το πουλι σε αυτη τη θεση και με τα ποδια να ειναι πανω και να μην κρατιουνται απο τα κατω δακτυλα του ανθρωπινου χεριου που ισως το συγκρατουσαν ,σε ενα μη εμπειρο χερι (αν οχι σε εμπειρο ) σημαινει  (ειδικα την στιγμη που παει να κοψει νυχι και το πουλακι αντιδρασει ) αυτοματη επιπλεον χαλαρωση και ... παροχη ευκαιριας στο πουλακι να κανει ελευθερη πτηση ...


δημητρη καποια φωτο με το σωστο πιασιμο?

----------


## Harisagr

Όντως πολύ ζορικο το συγκεκριμενο θέμα με το πιασιμο του πουλιου. Εγω δυσκολευομαι και με την κοπη των νυχιων διότι είναι σκουρου χρωματος. Μάλλον θα το παω σε γνωστο μου εκτροφέα να του τα κόψει για να ειμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## jk21

πανω κατω καπως ετσι ,με λιγο πιο χαμηλα τα τον αντιχειρα να μην πιεζει το στηθος ή και ετσι αλλα σιγουρα ο αντιχειρας χαλαρα

----------


## PAIANAS



----------

